# Suspension Parts



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What 350Z suspension parts are the best. Are the nismo sway bars really better than other aftermarket sway bars, or are you paying more for the name. What do you think the best front upper strut brace is? And what would you guys recommend for coilovers. I know these are some vague questions, but just wondering in yalls opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

best is really all a matter of opinion.

However, in terms of features and adjustability, the KW Variant 3's are the best coilovers you can get aside from full race custom units.

I have hotchkis sways and they're great. If you get Nismo sways, get the SCCA ones. Otherwise, the hotchkis sways are good, as are the 350evo.

I run the nismo suspension personally with the Hotchkis, mainly because coilovers like HKS only have single way adjustability, not both compression and rebound like the KW's, and I wouldn't adjust the things enough to say so. The setup I have now will be competitive.


----------

